# AZ DRIVERS WANTED



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey people is there any other az drivers in here? My old car club used to put on the show on Gilbert and Baseline last summer and my new club is starting one soon so if your interested in comming out let me know? Just post your info; name, car, and area of valley (for directions) and a way to get a hold of you.
THANKS


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You might have better luck posting this in the Southwest Regional Area...
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=48


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

jx3 said:


> Hey people is there any other az drivers in here? My old car club used to put on the show on Gilbert and Baseline last summer and my new club is starting one soon so if your interested in comming out let me know? Just post your info; name, car, and area of valley (for directions) and a way to get a hold of you.
> THANKS


I am in AZ. I dont do the club thing sorry, but if you need a shop sponsor for your club we might be able to help you out.


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

jx3 said:


> Hey people is there any other az drivers in here? My old car club used to put on the show on Gilbert and Baseline last summer and my new club is starting one soon so if your interested in comming out let me know? Just post your info; name, car, and area of valley (for directions) and a way to get a hold of you.
> THANKS


whats happenin everybody. My name is brandon and im rollin out here in glendale. My car is a 2001 SE 5spd. Im down for a drive out that way! :thumbup: if you need to get a hold of me, just post a reply. Im checkin' in pretty much on a daily basis. Let me know whats up bro. Late.
Brandon.


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

blueB-15 said:


> whats happenin everybody. My name is brandon and im rollin out here in glendale. My car is a 2001 SE 5spd. Im down for a drive out that way! :thumbup: if you need to get a hold of me, just post a reply. Im checkin' in pretty much on a daily basis. Let me know whats up bro. Late.
> Brandon.


whats up Brandon? My name's Jared I drive an 02' spec-v and man we'd love for you to come out. It is going to be quite the drive I'm afriad, we are planning on having the show on Lindsay and Main in the K-mart parking lot (way east mesa) I have a meeting wed, with the store manager to discuss code of conduct insurance liabilty basically all the legal stuff, hit me up though we do a team cruz once a week and would love it if you could be a part of that. just send me a private messag with you number and I'll hit you up.
Jared


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

well we have our team decal up and running, unfortunately my car is down right now, a rod in my gear linkage snapped so its gonna cost a sweet $300.00 to fix.


----------

